# Reo Wilde,Erica Jones,Duane Price, congrats on your WAF victories at Yankton!



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Agreed great shooting! Did anyone see Reo's new release?


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Are the scores posted anywhere?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

What was the new release Reo was shooting?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

field14 sent this to me for the scores this weekend. http://nfaascore.com


----------



## babalugatz (Feb 5, 2007)

better check the scores again guys. Jesse has more x's than Reo. They are even on actual score, but the x's are the tie breaker.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

soonerboy said:


> What was the new release Reo was shooting?


He was using something different I saw a post about it on the T.R.U. Ball Facebook page.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

yes i looked at too ,and yes to me it look`s like jesse won ,so now i am confused ? what really happened ?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

babalugatz said:


> better check the scores again guys. Jesse has more x's than Reo. They are even on actual score, but the x's are the tie breaker.


X's don't matter until the 4th end off the shoot off similar to Vegas (after second end in Vegas).

https://www.nfaausa.com/first-dakota-classic-rules


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

When it came down to Xs only for score Reo beat Jesse on X count on that last end.


----------

